# ECU location



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

I know I should consult the Bently Bible. But I have not purchased it yet.
That being said. Where is the ECU located on an '03 allroad with the 6spd. passenger footwell was where I was going to start looking. 
I want to know what letter ECU I have. 
Thanks

Sean


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ECU location (chanceeboy)*

driver's side of the engine bay, under the cowling valance - just forward of the firewall.... pretty much directly in between the coolant resovoir, and the firewall.


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: ECU location (chanceeboy)*

grazie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ECU location (chanceeboy)*

sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: ECU location (bhb399mm)*

found it in a black water tight box. but the ECU has a separate metal casing that appears to be some type of pressed/welded together casing surrounding the actual ECU. If the p/n is there. there would be no way of seeing it w/o destroying the casing, right? how do the factory guys get the ECU out of its metal case?
did I miss something?








sean


_Modified by chanceeboy at 9:58 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ECU location (chanceeboy)*

this PDF may help 
http://goapr.com/Audi/support/ecu_a6_allroad.pdf


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

pretty cool huh? we can see when someones been playing around lol.
the black case is kind of a pain to get out. after that you cut apart the metal case. We have new ones with new tamper proof bolts that arent avalible to the public. but yes, we cut it apart to get them out.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ECU location (bhb399mm)*

by the way.. if you're just trying to get the ECU number... if you connect your car to a VAG-COM it'll tell you the ECU number right away.


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: ECU location (bhb399mm)*

Doing the VAG-COM seems like it is going to be easier. 
My whole point in asking is an ECU is up for bid on Ebay. I am hesitant in going after it and will probably just pony for the real thing directly from APR. They already treated me well when I purchased the drivetrain stabilizer.
Many thanks for your help and input guys








Sean
btw that PDF was perfectly on point


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ECU location (bhb399mm)*

glad it helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck


----------

